# 1/29th scale ruler?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one produce a 24" long metal 1/29th scale ruler?? I used to have a plastic one that has fallen apart. I'd be happy if I could get even a plastic one. Maybe Scott Polk will make some??


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Marty
Try this?
Home Page

http://www.rulers-of-the-world.com/index.html

and 25 inch ones

http://www.rulers-of-the-world.com/25Irulers.html

most likely plastic not metal

Jerry


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of their rulers. Very easy to read with the printing on white background.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In English?? Mike Kidman was kind enough to send me a 6" one. but it would work much better longer.
I may try the longer one they have , buy 2 to save shipping and save one for future.
WRONG , they double the shipping ordering 2 , like they can't tape 2 together???
Marty


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Marty
This one was reviewed in GRW mag recently, 18 inches and all steel

http://www.mcssl.com/store/fn3inccom/catalog/product/3c29dbc39e094f0498156a0721c4e9e0

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry , one is ordered.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Received the ruler today, very nice and very strong. I look forward to using it. WELL WORTH THE MONEY.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Good to hear Marty.

Jerry


----------



## john hutt (Sep 10, 2010)

*scale rulers in over 200 scales*

www.rulers-of-the-world.com


----------

